# Evil Rosea (chilean rose hair) Therapy Group (Final Tally: Who's Got Em?)



## RugbyDave (May 16, 2003)

hi! (i know the "r" shouldn't be capitalized, but who cares  )

 alright, as more and more new people come onto the board, eventually the "I HAVE A MEAN G.ROSEA WHAT DO I DO" posts come flooding in. (nothing wrong with that, by the way)

But whats the final tally thus far?

who's got a G.rosea that is from hell? I'm talking one so mean, you'd let your 6 year old niece hold your Usumbara or gigas before you'd let her hold your rosea (i don't have a 6 year old niece, but if i did, i'd tell her to run really far away from my rosea).

 I seriously think that my Usumbara is in cahoots with my roseas. I think my OBT is pulling the rosea's over to the dark side. I'm sure they're all conspiring against me. I really used duct tape last night on their cages. I saw them trying to jimmy it open! I'm know what time it is on the T-streets! =D

so let's go with a final count for now!
Mean -or- Nice?

Pet Rocks or Pet Satan ;P

peace
dave


----------



## Mendi (May 16, 2003)

I've got a demon G.rosea which I call Psycho. SHe would much rather sink her fangs into my hand than to step up calmly. Her's a picture of her showing me just how long her fangs are


----------



## kosh (May 16, 2003)

i have one.....i bought her from Petco back in November....i'd say she is approximately 4 1/2 inches leg to leg........she is a fat cow and she tries to bite anything near her......i'll have to get a pic of her later....im on the laptop from work right now....i have another rose hair... my mature male.....but he will only defend his burrow so he is technically not psycho...


----------



## RugbyDave (May 16, 2003)

i love T-fang shots 

i've noticed the petco T's to be slightly on the demonic side. But thats not saying everyone, since i'm sure i'll get a lot of posts saying "i got my rosea at petco and she's real nice" ;P

=D

peace
dave


----------



## bluerich74 (May 16, 2003)

*killer rosies*

i have a huge rosehair whos as docile as can be .i hold it all the time she just walks around on me.My girlfreind has one about half the size of mine and its a terror.move anything near it and it rears up in the defense posture.i dont think ill be holding this one


----------



## LPacker79 (May 16, 2003)

I've got one that flicks hairs at me every time I dare to open her lid, and another, smaller rosea that used to be docile.  Now she attacks everything that comes in her cage.  Watching her attacking water is hilarious, and she once grabbed my tweezers and wouldn't let go.


----------



## RugbyDave (May 16, 2003)

geez, i've never seen my rosea kick hairs. she's beyond that i think  she goes right for the kill...

did your T pull the tweezers down? I had an older T who (mysteriously) died, and i remember one time he tagged a chopstick (its all i had at the time) and pulled (wicked hard!) down.

peace
dave


----------



## LPacker79 (May 16, 2003)

> did your T pull the tweezers down? I had an older T who (mysteriously) died, and i remember one time he tagged a chopstick (its all i had at the time) and pulled (wicked hard!) down.


She didn't pull the tweezers down, but she was definitely latched on and wasn't letting go anytime soon.  I didn't want to hurt her by trying to get them away from her, so I let her have her "prize" for an hour and then retrieved them later.  She had taken shelter by then so it was pretty easy.


----------



## RugbyDave (May 16, 2003)

"i wonder why i cant suck anything out of this odd creature"

although thats saying alot about the neural structure of the T-brain.  Maybe i'll do my doctoral thesis on that  Probably not, since i don't believe that animals have higher-consciousness (nor do they have the higher cortical areas corresponding to that). But then again, that's a whole other discussion, right? ;P


peace
dave


----------



## MORBIUS (May 16, 2003)

My rosea was always very docile until her last molt,(7 months ago.) Now she will rush anything.


----------



## conipto (May 17, 2003)

Yep, Mine is hell on legs.

Last night I worked up the nerve to handle her, but only after some goading comments from the female sector..

Bill


----------



## Jono_mad (May 17, 2003)

i got mine in october and she was really calm and let me hold her. now for some reason she is a vicious little bugger. she nearly pulled a paintbrush out of my hand the other day and yesterday she almost pushed the tank lid off.
jono


----------



## bodc21 (May 17, 2003)

mine is not so nice either 
although he did let me hold him not that long ago i have pics 
i posted good ole Mr.bigglesworth a beast none the less-jason


----------



## invadermike (May 17, 2003)

I have one really mean rosea, Her name is Bitchface. She's a real bitch. When came to that time of the year when she needed a house cleaning, i mean a total make over, so she had to come out... well trying to get her onto a piece of cardboard to transfer her to a temp. home, she went right after the cardboard bit it and left venom on it....<EDIT> then left to let the hairs settle in my room, because they were alll in the the air, then i came back pissed at the little bitch and got her out some how, and gave her a new home, then putting her back in she thought it would be cool to rear up again and bite nothing, but the air... she is crazy... finally i got her into her new home. She will never come out again... untilll i move her again which is actually in the next week because i got a really big tank that i set a divider up in and she could use a bigger home... i'll let you guys know how it goes... Maybe take some pics of the attempt to move her again.
Mike
I also have another rosea who is nice.


----------



## Gillian (May 17, 2003)

Dave,
   I do. My Audra bit me just about a month ago, when I tried to catch her, so she didn't fall. I was sicker than hell for close to a week, and still have the bite marks.
Peace,
Gillian


----------



## RugbyDave (May 17, 2003)

damn!
 That's hardcore, Gillian. How big is the T?

man, there's so many evil roseas  I think they should switch the "most common starter species" to a PZB or A.albo. Even though I'm sure there could be a "EVIL PZB" or "EVIL ALBO" post (or EVIL anything for that matter), i feel that theres more evil roseas 

 pce
dave


----------



## SkyeSpider (May 17, 2003)

I've had seven G. rosea so far.

Two were absolute DOLLS. They were the nicest spiders I've ever owned. I honestly can't say anything bad about them.

Three were skittish, and didn't want to be touched.

Two were voracious killers who wouldn't stop biting for anything! They were messed up.

I also saw one at a petshop the other day that reared up when touched with a pen and actually hissed. I didn't know the species could do that! I scared the pet shop guys, so it was worth it 

-Bryan


----------



## pategirl (May 17, 2003)

I have an evil rosie too...she doesn't bother flicking hairs, she just assumes a threat posture and bites at me. I love her, though...she's just not for handling. I have other spiders I can use for that purpose, so I leave her alone.


----------



## Gillian (May 17, 2003)

Dave,
  She's an adult. So, what..5-6 inches?
Peace,
Gillian


----------



## skadiwolf (May 17, 2003)

well, mine is about 3" and had been docile the maybe week or two i've had her until the other day.

however, she only leg-twapped me so i didn't take it overly seriously.  i did sort of startle her and i hadn't washed my hands so perhaps the smell or something made her twitchy.


----------



## Longbord1 (May 18, 2003)

mine a three inch 3 year old and she is the nicest thing ever i can cuttle her the only thing bad she does is poop on me whenever i hold her but u know what they say poop is the highest form of flattery


----------



## RugbyDave (May 19, 2003)

yes,i suppose they do longboard 

but maybe not in the human world.. but..

I came back to find one of my real aggressive rosea's nice and molted, and to my surprise --- --

still mean as all get out. I love em though!

pce
dave


----------



## pixi14369 (May 20, 2003)

My little female is the biggest bitch on earth..ans she is still a juvi.


----------



## RugbyDave (May 20, 2003)

haha nice 

 glad to see i'm not the only one thats got a mean one!

pce
dave


----------



## atmosphere (Jun 2, 2003)

I thought mine was starting to settle down until yesterday. I droped a corn flake(cricket bedding) in her enclosure while feeding her crickets . And after she ate about three hours later I tried to get it . I nudged her lovingly, and she turned grabbed the old toothbrush I use to move her. She quikly bit missing the toothbrush hitting soil and got her web blanket. I gave up ,and then this morning she is still hovering over that damn corn flake she is defending it for some reason. It is the funniest thing I've seen.=D


----------



## atmosphere (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RugbyDave _
> *geez, i've never seen my rosea kick hairs. she's beyond that i think  she goes right for the kill...
> 
> did your T pull the tweezers down? I had an older T who (mysteriously) died, and i remember one time he tagged a chopstick (its all i had at the time) and pulled (wicked hard!) down.
> ...



  Mine did that to me before.And I let her have it because it took me by surprise.


----------



## SwEeTeSt-KiLLeR (Jun 2, 2003)

mine doesnt seemed to be bothered by anything..sooner be a pet rock..but i havent attempted to handle her either..have touched her..she just sauntered away

what makes them turn aggressive???  age?  urge to mate?  :?


----------



## RugbyDave (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey there!

 Nothing makes them "turn" agressive, although i have heard a couple of people notice that as theirs get older, they tend to be more grouchy... but..

in general, not every T in a given "docile" T-species  really ends up being docile. The same goes for agressive Ts, though the more aggressive the T-species the more general that a certain T from that group will be aggressive or defensive.

in other words, every T is unique 

some roseas can't be touched and some poecilotherias are able to be handled... 

each T is different, its good to learn that early on, too! 

take care
peace


----------



## crash769 (Jun 2, 2003)

My male did his maturing molt about a year and a half a go and is still eating and doin great.  He is really calm and sweet.  Here is a pic of him.


----------



## BigCatTattoos (Dec 6, 2007)

I got a Chilean rose about 2 weeks ago & am Emperor Scorpion, but I don't dare put my hand in, because I am terrified of all spiders, bugs, etc. Ewww at the creepy crawlers. My reason for getting one is that I do shows at schools and the scouts as well as other organizations. Sorry you guys, I don't mean to offend, but I really don't like these things. But I have over time become accustomed to using them in shows (but they stay in their containers-I do not hold them, any of them!) But I must say it stays away from me when I feed, spray, or change water, I can't say the same for that @*!# scorpion tho!That thing runs at me every time I try to take dead crickets out, or catch the uneaten ones or change water! Grrr, and I heard those things are supposed to be "a good beginner scorpion" yeah right-not mine! But it will stay here and I will give both of them the best life I can. I strive to do that for all my animals.


----------



## Rochelle (Dec 6, 2007)

We have three adult roseas...One mature male ("Gladys"-don't ask)...who matured about a year ago and is still eating fine...though no longer making sperm webs...he's a sweetheart and I would and have allowed small children to hold him.
One of the adult females ("Rosie") is made of sugar and will sing you a lullabye if you ask nicely...
The other adult female ("Bertha B**ch") just plain lives up to her name....she has a Haplopelma complex and will happily bite AIR if she thinks you're even glancing in her direction.....hehehehe 
Both females are around the 6" mark.....and fat cows, tooo!  
We would never reccommend a rosea as a first T.....maybe a B.albopilosum...even an Avic.avic...but NOT a rosea!


----------



## AubZ (Dec 6, 2007)

My MM was not as evil as some of these, but would strike and rear up for the brush.

Just got his G/F last week.   She has already been mated and is just skittish.  SO far doesn't sem so bad.  Will wait and see.


----------



## gambite (Dec 6, 2007)

Mine was perfect when I first got her a month ago. She was  little skittish, but you could hold her fine. In fact, I let my nine year old sister hold her, she as so tame. Now, she has gotten quite grumpy, and swings around and tries to bite the pen I use to nudge her butt with. In fact, she bit it so hard once that I heard a loud scratching crack, and thought she broke a fang. Her fang was fine, but the pen had bit marks!


----------



## Shell_Baby (Dec 6, 2007)

Wow!  And I thought rosies were good beginner T's!

I have 2 and both seem to be nice, instead of naughty!  My 1.75" will go after the paintbrush, but is a total sweetheart when she's in your hand (maybe it's the purple handle on the paintbrush??)  The other one is a mature female 5-6" and I have only held her once - she kicked hairs on my hand.  That was in the petstore, so I haven't held her since - haven't worked up the nerve yet since I saw her cleaning her fangs the other day....rather not get tagged by those!  LOL


----------



## thedude (Dec 6, 2007)

heres a pic of my rosie after she was mated last night


----------



## elephantspider (Dec 7, 2007)

*LOL I was just going to comment on my rosea incident!*

I had something happen to me today that was so insane,  I was going to make a post about it anyway, glad to find a thread for it!  My G. rosea has been in my care for about 2 months now, and is around 4 inches.  She eats like there is no tomorrow, and I can't even change out her water dish without having to distract her with a paint brush, grab the dish and run like hell.  When I put it back in, I have to just let it drop, and then fill it with a bottle from above...meanwhile she is attacking the water droplets like they are going to get her.  She is insane.  She never runs, she never backs down, she never hides.  She charges the tank when she sees you coming.  Well that all said, I will tell you about what happened today.

I saw her marching around her tank and acting all tough, she must have been celebrating her new victory over her water dish which she had devilishly filled with dirt.  Well I went to distract her like normal with a paintbrush, and she attacked it so fast that I did a knee jerk reaction, and pulled the brush out.  Only, with the brush, came the devil herself attached to the end of it with legs and fangs.  She landed on the lid of the kk, I had been using the access opening on the top, lucky for her.  It was insane, I was about to freak out, thinking she would run around.  Instead, the moment she found herself outside of her teritory, she was a wholely different animal, and didn't need to defend it.  She became sluggish, easy to move, and docile.  I think she just has a really big head about her space.  I had to almost push her back into her tank off the lid. Step by step, leg by leg, she moved back into her tank.  

Wow lessons learned, I just wanted to share a funny story with you all. Hope it made you smile  

I just thought when I purchased her, she would be so easy, compared to my H. gigas and my A. seemani.  Instead she is way more difficult than both put together!


----------



## rd_07 (Mar 14, 2009)

i have 5inch roses
1 orange and  red
the orange remains docile
but the red one is nasty and prefers bigger prey such as mouse


----------



## MrRogers (Mar 14, 2009)

I had one G. rosea (Rosie) and I handled her once and she flicked hairs at me, then I left her alone from then on. She was defensive, but not crazy!!


----------



## Bird Man (Mar 14, 2009)

Wow there seems to be a lot of nasty roseas. I read on one website, that stated that about 1 in 1000 roseas bite. Seems their facts are off by a bit. My MM is very nice and doesn't mind being handled. The female I picked up from petco recently though I'm not so sure about. She hasn't shown a threat pose, and I've tried to hold her a couple times, but she just puts two legs on my hand and then wont move and I'm not about to force her. I just picked up another MF rosea last night and I held her fine, and I went to a friends house right after the pet store, so she came inside where I was holding her, and then my friend wanted to and she was fine for a couple mine, and then she was on his arm and showed a threat pose, but I think he may have breathed on her or something, because right when she did that and I told him don't move he wanted her off him. So I put my hand down and gave her a nudge from behind and she went onto my hand with no problems. Her thing though is she webs while she walks so we had a bunch of silk on us. But she didn't make any web in her enclosure last night after we got home.


----------



## the nature boy (Mar 14, 2009)

RugbyDave said:


> hi! (i know the "r" shouldn't be capitalized, but who cares  )
> 
> alright, as more and more new people come onto the board, eventually the "I HAVE A MEAN G.ROSEA WHAT DO I DO" posts come flooding in. (nothing wrong with that, by the way)
> 
> ...


If you think she's that bad send her to me and I'll put her in with my big female S. calceatum.  Game over, man.  lol.                   (j/k)


----------



## Gold Skulltula (Mar 14, 2009)

Rochelle said:


> The other adult female ("Bertha B**ch") just plain lives up to her name....she has a Haplopelma complex and will happily bite AIR if she thinks you're even


This thread has been so informative to me!  I've always wondered if people were just crazy when talking about their H. Lividums.. cause mine has never once showed me any aggression!  Sure she's fast, but I've never even gotten so much of a display out of her.  Maybe she should switch places with Bertha!


----------



## wedge07 (Mar 14, 2009)

Rosea isn't really aggressive, more than a Rosie should be though, but just really defensive.  She is skittish more than anything and will do a threat pose if agitated too much but I don't really have a problem cleaning out her home with my bare hands. If anyone else puts their hands near the enclosure she will throw a threat pose. She will normally just stay to the other side of her enclosure.  When I first got her she wasn't really like this, but once she molted and laid an eggsac she turned into the skittish little monster she is now.


----------



## jr47 (Mar 14, 2009)

Mine wont have anything move in her cage. If it does she is ready for a fight. She will even attack the water when I fill her dish. This was taken the last time I tried to get her water dish out to clean it.


----------



## Sterlingspider (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, I wouldn't exactly call Miss Piggy _evil_ per-se, but she definitely investigates things with a bit more...vigor then I would like my hand investigated.

She has an insane appetite and runs after and pounces on everything I put in her tank, presumably in the hopes that she can eat it. This goes for water, water dishes, tweezers etc.. and she even won the first tug of war we got in to, mostly because I was so shocked at having the paintbrush I was holding yanked on that I let it go. When I retrieved it there were visible scratch marks on the ferrule where her fangs had been holding. 

This was my very first experience with wrangling a T, I might add.


----------



## ghost6303 (Mar 14, 2009)

this thread is 6 years old lol, though i give whoever props for actualy using search!


----------



## WelshTan (Mar 16, 2009)

i have 2 chile rose. . .both bout 3"-4". . one is a gentle rock who wont move in tank but is happy to wander all over hands etc. . .the other. . .a nitemare. . hides in coconut shell but as soon as u put hands in tank kicks off hairs and assumes threat pose. . have only held it once and within minutes it was kicking off hairs and assumed threat pose. . i swiftly put it back in tank. . . my bf has tried to get the rosea out n is met by more frantic hair kicking n threat pose. . .he managed to coax it into a carton n let the rosea climb out onto table. . .tried to coax it gently onto his hand. . .was met by more hair kicking n threat pose. . then the bite. . .luckily he moved his hand quickly n my tabletop was met by the fangs which left a mark.. .needless to say the nitemare rosea has only ate once (5 crix in one sitting) in my care n has been seen with live crix sitting on its legs!!!!! it seems happy to have crix as "cellmates" lol. . .but has an aggressive tendancy to humans


----------



## wedge07 (Mar 17, 2009)

Maybe it prefers humans to crix.


----------



## SylverTear (Mar 18, 2009)

My Rose hair Amber has only really done anything defensive once.  That was my fault though, I startled her and all she did was tap my hand with her pedipalps. (sp).  I kept my hand there and she was still a moment then climbed on up and I've had no problems since.  She did do a flicking hair motion once when I was trying to get her out one time but she never actually flicked hairs, it's almost like she thought, "Oh wait...it's dad...okay I'll let him hold me".  She turned around and got onto my hand no problem after that.  

I hold her all the time, let her climb around on me when I'm sitting at the computer.  Once I was even lying down on the floor in the "Herp Room" (I have two Collared Lizards too) and ended up dozing off.  Apparently she had climbed on my face and sat there for a while.  My better half got some pictures of it.  I'll have to post those soon lol.  He gently picked her up and put her back in her tank.

But someone did say early on that each T is different and unique.  That's the same for most animals.  I also had a salt-water fish tank at one point, and kept a Fu Man Chu Lion fish in the Refugium in the bottom (it's a biological filter that uses sea grass to pull out nitrates).  I'd stick my hand down there and he would swim right up and sit on it.  Never stung me once.  I did however get stung by a different one of the same species in the pet store I worked at.  I was cleaning and he shot across the tank and stuck me.

Everyone has to remember that they are animals and yes they can be tame, but they have personalities too.  They can get grumpy just like ALL the rest of us lol. ;P


----------



## SylverTear (Mar 18, 2009)

*Here's the picture I promised.*







My cuddly Amber.


----------



## Luiscifer (Mar 18, 2009)

*Rosea or is she an OBT*

Hey all I guess I am part of the club too. I have had My Chili rose(as I say) since she was a sling she is 5 inches and fat as hell. When she became a juvi I noticed that when ever I opened her enclosure she would make a dash toward my hand. I always use large tweezers but she still made that dash.
  As time progressed she got more and more viscious. Now I can't so much as look at her without being flashed with a face full of fangs. Even my wife was like "OMG are u sure she is a rosea" I really think she is going to molt into an OBT sometime soon. I have had my OBT for sometime now and although ill never fall asleep on her she has yet to give me the fangs in your face routine. I thought they were a good beginer T...what a crock.


----------



## SilentMercury (Mar 18, 2009)

I have 2 Rosehairs that are aggressive. I also had a Dwarf Rose that was a mean one. My Chaco Gold/Mustard Knee, which is also Grammostola, was very docile in her first 10 years. Now she just wants to be left alone. If I had to guess, maybe age has something to do with it.


----------



## wedge07 (Mar 19, 2009)

Luiscifer said:


> Even my wife was like "OMG are u sure she is a rosea" I really think she is going to molt into an OBT sometime soon.


 I have thought this might happen too.


----------



## buteo_12701 (Mar 19, 2009)

*My Rose*

Wow this thread is old. My rosea lives up to the docile character...except in his cage he likes to defend it by kicking up hairs and occassionly will hold his front legs up. Outside the cage anyone can handle him. You can even pet him if you want to with no trouble. Just dont blow on him bc he hates the invisible threat lol. Nice diggin this up...good info.


----------



## the nature boy (Mar 19, 2009)

Luiscifer said:


> Even my wife was like "OMG are u sure she is a rosea" I really think she is going to molt into an OBT sometime soon.


How do you people get so lucky?!!!  I can't get my hands on *anything* that has attitude, from roseas to OBTs to H. macs--you name it (well, my S. calceatums are "friendly", lol).  Anybody have a defensive T they want to get rid of send it to uncle Nature Boy.  I love 'em mean!


----------



## Bird Man (Mar 19, 2009)

the nature boy said:


> How do you people get so lucky?!!!  I can't get my hands on *anything* that has attitude, from roseas to OBTs to H. macs--you name it (well, my S. calceatums are "friendly", lol).  Anybody have a defensive T they want to get rid of send it to uncle Nature Boy.  I love 'em mean!


lol I was thinking about asking you if you wanted my asian tiger, she was extreamly mean and would attack if I looked at her wrong, but now that she has some dirt, and out of her deli cup, and made a hole  in the ground she's calmed down totally.


----------



## the nature boy (Mar 19, 2009)

Bird Man said:


> lol I was thinking about asking you if you wanted my asian tiger, she was extreamly mean and would attack if I looked at her wrong, but now that she has some dirt, and out of her deli cup, and made a hole  in the ground she's calmed down totally.


Well, keep me in mind for the future.


----------



## kalvaer (Mar 19, 2009)

My little rosea sling is really to tiny to show much attitude, But it sure is the most active of all of them. It always doing something, from burying the hide I tried to make it, to running around the enclosure as I move around the room to make sure its always facing me. It will also pretty much eat anything I drop in for it

I'll be let you all know for sure how it turns out later on, but for now its not what anyone has told me.


----------



## scar is my t (Mar 19, 2009)

jon3800 on youtube has a rosea from hell and im scared for life just by watching a video that had it in it.*starts crying* it attacked that painbrush and wouldnt let go why must it be so mean!!!!


----------



## mattpaw (Jun 6, 2009)

*Interesting occurance*

Guys, I feel your pain, but there may be hope.  I bought my rose hair about 4 months ago and I had written her off as unhandleable.  She was extremely skittish and exhibited a threat pose on more than one occasion when I attemted to remove her from her cage.  I continued to test her tempermant and about 2 weeks ago I was able to get her out of her enclosure and handle her.  I've since handled her many times and she seems to have gotten used to the procedure.  I found that in my T's case I just had to call her bluff a little bit and continue working with her.  Maybe this will be the case with your rose.


----------



## Erwynn (Jun 6, 2009)

We have a rosehair female, don't think she's full grown yet, but she's turning into a real snatch.  When we first got her, she was in bad shape, very thin, with barely any hair, not active at all, dehydrated.  I don't think she was handled properly, she has scars, and two gimps legs that should fix themselves in the next molt hopefully.

Now she's getting her stockiness back and I can't even do my weekly maintenance now without having my hubby do "back up" viewing to see where she is at.  I used to be able to do anything in there; could move stuff near her, pass my hand right in front of her face and everything.

Whereas she used to be completely docile, and I actually held her once when we were transferring her, now she is very aggressive.  Not defensive..aggressive.  She actually starts trying to find u once she knows u open the cage, goes into posture and starts tagging whatever is near her.  It's like overnight too, very bipolar Rosie indeed.


----------



## robinsw (Feb 14, 2011)

Mine turned into a total jerk a few weeks after I bought her. I am so glad I found this thread, it was very informative. I hope my tarantula gets nice again, or at least doesn't turn into the horrible bitch that some of these others seem to be!


----------



## jondee84 (Nov 2, 2011)

Me & my partner have an evil G. Rosea, very aggressive!


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 2, 2011)

when My G Rosea has a mood swing it stands up like a OBT !! in a threat pose.. fell on its back attacking tongs once
my new G rosea does this.. not the old one thats bigger 6"


----------



## AshLee (Nov 2, 2011)

Odd one out, heh, my RCF Rosea is definitely the best of my whole collection, and if I could only keep one, it'd be just her. Goodbye Greenbottles, A. Moderatum, A. Versicolor, A. Geniculata, G. Pulchras, and all the rest! They're simpler to replace, as it's just a matter of buying another. My Rosea, I may never find another one like, and would never chance it.


----------



## Mathayus (Nov 3, 2011)

My rosea, Lizzy, is by far the meanest T I own. And I have a juvie H. albostriata!!! She acts more like a Haplo than a Grammie, and I've never seen her kick hairs. However, she throws up a threat posture if I barely nudge her KK. Once I did the paintbrush test, hoping she had gotten calmer with acclimating to captivity, but the bit the brush and knocked it out of my hand! Definately not as handlable as my G. pulchripes hahaha


----------



## pavel (Nov 3, 2011)

Well it appears the thread necromancers have been at it again.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  heh

For those amazed at the number of "evil" roseas, considering the number of roseas in the hobby, this really isn't that many.  I suspect too that folks who have a docile one might be less likely to post it here as this thread's focus is on the more ... er ... 'lively' ones.  :biggrin:

My girl has been a sweetheart the entire time I've had her -- about 12+ years now.  Nary a hair flick nor threat pose to be had.


----------



## Blaze (Nov 3, 2011)

invadermike said:


> I have one really mean rosea, Her name is Bitchface. She's a real bitch. When came to that time of the year when she needed a house cleaning, i mean a total make over, so she had to come out... well trying to get her onto a piece of cardboard to transfer her to a temp. home, she went right after the cardboard bit it and left venom on it....<EDIT> then left to let the hairs settle in my room, because they were alll in the the air, then i came back pissed at the little bitch and got her out some how, and gave her a new home, then putting her back in she thought it would be cool to rear up again and bite nothing, but the air... she is crazy... finally i got her into her new home. She will never come out again... untilll i move her again which is actually in the next week because i got a really big tank that i set a divider up in and she could use a bigger home... i'll let you guys know how it goes... Maybe take some pics of the attempt to move her again.
> Mike
> I also have another rosea who is nice.


hey man just grab another look at the rules on profanity. not being a smart alec, just don't want you getting an infraction against you. looking out.


----------



## Shell (Nov 3, 2011)

Brandon3000 said:


> hey man just grab another look at the rules on profanity. not being a smart alec, just don't want you getting an infraction against you. looking out.


I think it will be ok....that post was from 2003....


----------



## Blaze (Nov 4, 2011)

Shell said:


> I think it will be ok....that post was from 2003....


WHOOPS
facepalm
thanks Shelly xD


----------



## SchmitisGal (Sep 28, 2012)

*Demon PETCO Rosies*

Definitely definitely agree with this. After my Aphonopelma Schmiti died a few months ago, I went a while in mourning before I got another T. I ended up getting a GORGEOUS female Rosie from PETCO. I wanted to save her from that place. So, I got her, named her COCO BELLA, took her  home, made her a nice new clean cage and she didnt eat for a week. Why? Because she molted exactly a week after. I documented the whole thing! It was awesome. I waited a week and four days to feed her and when she feeds, she is insane!!!!!! She attacks with such speed and ferocity, I can't help but feel a little apprehension about trying to hold her. 

Here is the thing though, when I open the cage to get her water, occasionally, she raises her front legs, but if I touch her back legs, she doesn't do anything. However, she will kill crickets and superworms just to kill them and then leave them lying in her cage. I pull them out after an hour or two of waiting to see if she will go back and eat them. She doesn't. 

I wanted to hold her, but I honestly think, she is not going to have anything to do with that noise. Lastnight, fed her a superworm, she pounced, missed it a bit, it started to burrow into substrate and she literally nose plowed head fangs and all straight into the substrate about a half inch and pulled aht sucker out of there. She did eat it though. Its crazy how aggressive she is. But awesome at the same time. Just wont be cuddling her anytime soon. 





RugbyDave said:


> i love T-fang shots
> 
> i've noticed the petco T's to be slightly on the demonic side. But thats not saying everyone, since i'm sure i'll get a lot of posts saying "i got my rosea at petco and she's real nice" ;P
> 
> ...


----------



## Tidza1987 (Nov 5, 2012)

*my  evil rosea whodini*

my rosea is only 7 month old but has been calm since i got her/him back home but the last few days it become very aggressive it even pounced like a cat at my finger when i tried to get it out and every time i go in the tank she just get very angry and rears up i dnt understand you i now the temp and humidity is fine for it and substrate is fine my be it just time of the month for it lmfao any help pleases feel free to email me at gorman1987@hotmail.com


----------



## Solucki (Nov 5, 2012)

I got mine a month ago from petco and its like a rag doll most of the time. Has never kicked hair or even gone threat pose, but I haven't had her long


----------



## sugarsandz (Nov 5, 2012)

I love my G. rosea, she's not defensive at all and just goes about her business and isn't bothered when I'm doing tank maintenance. So I'm going with nice. On the other hand my B. smithi is defensive and attacks my tongs if she has a chance, she's never kicked hairs but she lifts her legs like she's going to all of the time. I think G. roseas unpredictability makes them good first tarantulas since you have to deal with the changing behaviors.


----------



## Hydrazine (Aug 15, 2013)

Apparently, my RCF is one of those, first threatposing the waterstream, then viciously attacking it and then trying to get as far away from it as possible.

"Beware, evil water, for I am the mighty spider!"






"The enemy shall not yield. Bugger that, let us make a hasty retreat!"


----------



## loversnsinners (Dec 19, 2014)

*I love this thread!!*

I just recently rescued my rosea from someone who didn't care for tarantulas at all but had her. Her old tank had no water, was a 1 gallon, full of mold, and she is 5" leg span. She is so beautiful and yet so mean. I haven't had any "attacks" yet but she follows me around the cage with a threat pose the whole time. One thing moves on her soil and she's like full on threat pose and sprinting all at once.


----------

